# La scrittura delle parole straniere con la lettera "y".



## tyhryk

Come si deve scrivere i nomi geografichi stranieri oppure i cognomi della gente con la lettera inglese "y" (ipsilon)? Per esempio, così si scrive il nome geografico "Brukhovychi" in inglese. E com'è in italiano? Che lettera si deve scrivere in cambio di "y"?


----------



## gc200000

Uguale, Brukhovychi.

Perché si dovrebbe cambiare?


----------



## francisgranada

gc200000 said:


> Uguale, Brukhovychi.
> 
> Perché si dovrebbe cambiare?



Perché si tratta d'una trascrizione inglese di un toponimo ucraino, originalmente scritto in alfabeto cirillico. 

Se ho capito bene, allora la domanda è, se in italiano, per i toponimi/nomi/cognomi ecc. in cirillico si usino generalmente le "versioni" inglesi oppure ci sia un uso o "regola" specifica italiana (concretamente per quanto riguarda la *Y, *che rappresenta un suono non esistente né in italiano né in inglese).


----------



## gc200000

In inglese la y esiste eccome. In italiano, per parole d'importazione straniera, anche. Esempi in italiano: yacht, yoga, yogurt e qualcun altro... In italiano è quindi Brukhovychi, così come lo Stato è Yemen e i nomi stranieri con la y la mantengono.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non conosco i caratteri cirillici, che suono ha la y in cirillico?
In italiano e in inglese ha il suono di una i (o ai).


----------



## tyhryk

infinite sadness said:


> Non conosco i caratteri cirillici, che suono ha la y in cirillico?
> In italiano e in inglese ha il suono di una i (o ai).


La lettera "y" da il suono é (e chiusa) in italiano ("и" in ucraino) tra le consonanti e da il suono "j" in italiano ("й" in ucraino) in prima della lettera vocale o alla fine della parola.


----------



## tyhryk

gc200000 said:


> In inglese la y esiste eccome. In italiano, per parole d'importazione straniera, anche. Esempi in italiano: yacht, yoga, yogurt e qualcun altro... In italiano è quindi Brukhovychi, così come lo Stato è Yemen e i nomi stranieri con la y la mantengono.


Cioè il cognome Khmelnytskyy, scritto così in inglese, si puo scrivere stesso in italiano e non cambiare niente?


----------



## effeundici

infinite sadness said:


> Non conosco i caratteri cirillici, che suono ha la y in cirillico?
> In italiano e in inglese ha il suono di una i (o ai).


 
Ma la y in questo caso non è considerata come carattere cirillico. Nel cirillico invece sarebbe la nostra *u.*


----------



## tyhryk

francisgranada said:


> Se ho capito bene, allora la domanda è, se in italiano, per i toponimi/nomi/cognomi ecc. in cirillico si usino generalmente le "versioni" inglesi oppure ci sia un uso o "regola" specifica italiana (concretamente per quanto riguarda la *Y, *che rappresenta un suono non esistente né in italiano né in inglese).


Ecco, ha capito benissimo. La domanda è se usano le versioni inglesi dei toponimi ed ecc. nella scrittura italiana o no.


----------



## francisgranada

Più precisamente: nel cirillico (in questo caso ucraino) ci sono lettere che non hanno una corrispondeza fonetica esatta nell'alfabeto italiano (né in quello inglese). Ciònonostante, in inglese si scrive (o meglio: trascrive/traslittera) _Brukhovychi _e non _Brukhovichi_, per "far capire" che si tratta di un fonema diverso dalla _*i*_ "normale". Questo, ovviamente, non significa che un inglese pronunci bene questa parola ... Qualcosa simile accade nel caso della *y* nelle parole di origine greca, p.e. _system _invece di _sistem_ (nonostante l'attuale pronucia inglese). 

Allora, la domanda sarà, se nel caso delle parole scritte originalmente in cirillico (_ucraino _in questo caso), bisogna rispettare la trascrizione usuale inglese oppure nell'italiano si preferisce una trascrizione più o meno fonetica, indipendente da quella inglese, per esempio _Brucovici.

_Un esempio concreto (_tyhryk_ mi sicuramente perdonerà l'esempio russo invece d'un uncraino ): il nome del lider politico dell' ex Unione Sovietica,_ Никита Хрущёв_, si "scrive" in inglese _Nikita Khurshchev_, in tedesco _Nikita Chruschtschow_, in ungherese _Nyikita Hruscsov_, in slovacco _Nikita Chruščov_, in spagnolo_ Nikita Jrushchov ecc ..._


----------



## marco.cur

In italiano si scriveva Krusciov


----------



## effeundici

francisgranada said:


> Più precisamente: nel cirillico (in questo caso ucraino) ci sono lettere che non hanno una corrispondeza fonetica esatta nell'alfabeto italiano (né in quello inglese). Ciònonostante, in inglese si scrive (o meglio: trascrive/traslittera) _Brukhovychi _e non _Brukhovichi_, per "far capire" che si tratta di un fonema diverso dalla _*i*_ "normale". Questo, ovviamente, non significa che un inglese pronunci bene questa parola ... Qualcosa simile accade nel caso della *y* nelle parole di origine greca, p.e. _system _invece di _sistem_ (nonostante l'attuale pronucia inglese).
> 
> Allora, la domanda sarà, se nel caso delle parole scritte originalmente in cirillico (_ucraino _in questo caso), bisogna rispettare la trascrizione usuale inglese oppure nell'italiano si preferisce una trascrizione più o meno fonetica, indipendente da quella inglese, per esempio _Brucovici._
> 
> Un esempio concreto (_tyhryk_ mi sicuramente perdonerà l'esempio russo invece d'un uncraino ): il nome del lider politico dell' ex Unione Sovietica,_ Никита Хрущёв_, si "scrive" in inglese _Nikita Khurshchev_, in tedesco _Nikita Chruschtschow_, in ungherese _Nyikita Hruscsov_, in slovacco _Nikita Chruščov_, in spagnolo_ Nikita Jrushchov ecc ..._


 
Ma perché mai dovremmo rispettare la trascrizione inglese? Noi ce la facciamo come ci pare in accordo alla nostra fonetica. Non ti pare?


----------



## francisgranada

effeundici said:


> Ma perché mai dovremmo rispettare la trascrizione inglese? Noi ce la facciamo come ci pare in accordo alla nostra fonetica. Non ti pare?



Esatto. Provate quindi dare una risposta alla domanda  originale (io non mi sento competente).


----------



## gc200000

tyhryk said:


> Cioè il cognome Khmelnytskyy, scritto così in inglese, si puo scrivere stesso in italiano e non cambiare niente?



Sì. Spesso viene eliminata la seconda y alla fine, quindi Khmelnytsky, ma anche con la doppia y non credo possa dirsi sbagliato.


----------



## gc200000

francisgranada said:


> Esatto. Provate quindi dare una risposta alla domanda  originale (io non mi sento competente).



Che dall'alfabeto cirillico al latino ci siano dei cambiamenti è un discorso. In genere, i nomi geografici stranieri mantengono la y, e questo è un altro discorso


----------



## catrafuse

tyhryk said:


> Come si deve scrivere i nomi geografichi stranieri oppure i cognomi della gente con la lettera inglese "y" (ipsilon)? Per esempio, così si scrive il nome geografico "Brukhovychi" in inglese. E com'è in italiano? Che lettera si deve scrivere in cambio di "y"?



Se la località si chiama così: *Брюхо́вичи *si dovrebbe traslitterare _Brûhoviči_
oppure _Brjuchoviči_, queste però sono traslitterazioni internazionali non strettamente  italiane.


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> Se la località si chiama così: *Брюхо́вичи *si dovrebbe traslitterare _Brûhoviči_
> oppure _Brjuchoviči_, queste però sono traslitterazioni internazionali non strettamente  italiane.



Esatto, così _Chmel'nyc'kij_ per Khmelnytskyy.


----------



## inbetweenwords

Io sono d'accordo con Catrafuse per _"Brjuchoviči"_: 
la *ю *si dovrebbe traslitterare "ju" (come in Jugoslavia), la *ч *"_č" _e la *х *"ch" (come in Че́хов - Čechov). 
Le trascrizioni fonetiche che applicano il modello inglese all'italiano sono un po' antiquate...


----------



## francisgranada

inbetweenwords said:


> Io sono d'accordo con Catrafuse per _"Brjuchoviči"_:
> la *ю *si dovrebbe traslitterare "ju" (come in Jugoslavia), la *ч *"_č" _e la *х *"ch" (come in Че́хов - Čechov).
> Le trascrizioni fonetiche che applicano il modello inglese all'italiano sono un po' antiquate...



La traslitterazione, come _Brjuchoviči, _è senza dubbio la soluzione ottima, in genere. Ma non penso che sia comunemente usata p.e. nella stampa italiana. Oppure, c'è una tale tendenza?
(nella Wiki italiana si usano le traslitterazioni)


----------



## infinite sadness

Comunque, la lettera *y* non appartiene all'alfabeto inglese, parliamo sempre di alfabeto latino.

La traslitterazione può essere una soluzione finché siamo in presenza di una località semisconosciuta. Quando si tratta di una città nota, ho notato che si fa una ulteriore modifica, non so perché.

Per esempio, rimanendo in Ucraina, la città di Kiev viene traslitterata dal sito italiano di Wiki in *Kyiv*, però è conosciuta come *Kiev.
*
Oppure, la più famosa Mosca, traslitterazione *Moskvá*, italiano *Mosca* (inglese Moskow).

Non so quale possa essere la spiegazione di questi percorsi.


----------



## catrafuse

infinite sadness said:


> Comunque, la lettera *y* non appartiene all'alfabeto inglese, parliamo sempre di alfabeto latino.
> 
> La traslitterazione può essere una soluzione finché siamo in presenza di una località semisconosciuta. Quando si tratta di una città nota, ho notato che si fa una ulteriore modifica, non so perché.
> 
> Per esempio, rimanendo in Ucraina, la città di Kiev viene traslitterata dal sito italiano di Wiki in *Kyiv*, però è conosciuta come *Kiev.
> *
> Oppure, la più famosa Mosca, traslitterazione *Moskvá*, italiano *Mosca* (inglese Moskow).
> 
> Non so quale possa essere la spiegazione di questi percorsi.



In effetti in russo _Киев _ è Kiev, recentemente  gli ucraini hanno adottato per legge   l'altra grafia (per me  su Wiki  traslitterata male, in quanto la Y non ci andrebbe). Di norma, come giustamente fai notare, in italiano dovrebbe prevalere la forma "storica" quindi Kiev, Mosca, Gorbaciov ecc. 
Sul problema della traslitterazione di suoni inesistenti in italiano voglio ricordare che in Friuli Venezia-Giulia ci sono parecchi cognomi che si chiudono con il suffisso  patronimico  di origine slovena  _-ić. _Il più delle volte questo si trascrive _ch: Battistich, Musich, Caucich_, ma anche Maurensig che poi si legge _Maurensi_ğ.


----------



## inbetweenwords

infinite sadness said:


> Comunque, la lettera *y* non appartiene all'alfabeto inglese, parliamo sempre di alfabeto latino.
> 
> La traslitterazione può essere una soluzione finché siamo in presenza di una località semisconosciuta. Quando si tratta di una città nota, ho notato che si fa una ulteriore modifica, non so perché.
> 
> Per esempio, rimanendo in Ucraina, la città di Kiev viene traslitterata dal sito italiano di Wiki in *Kyiv*, però è conosciuta come *Kiev.
> *
> Oppure, la più famosa Mosca, traslitterazione *Moskvá*, italiano *Mosca* (inglese Moskow).
> 
> Non so quale possa essere la spiegazione di questi percorsi.



Non si traslittera nel caso in cui il nome (in questo caso di città) sia entrato nella lingua italiana in una forma "italianizzata" (come gli esempi qui sopra o, per citarne un altro, San Pietroburgo). Credo che questo derivi dal fatto che sono nomi di città talmente conosciuti da essere entrati in pieno nel nostro lessico... (e questo vale anche per le altre lingue: ad esempio diciamo Londra, italianizzando, ma lasciamo Manchester in inglese).


----------



## tyhryk

inbetweenwords said:


> ad esempio diciamo Londra, italianizzando, ma lasciamo Manchester in inglese).


Cioè alcuni nomi delle città hanno le versioni italiane ed altri non hanno? Se si puo definire quando si deve scrivere il toponimo italianizzato oppure lasciare la versione inglese? 
Per esempio, c'è la città ucraina Чернівці. In inglese si scrive Chernivtsi. La pronuncia esatta di questa città è Cernivzi in italiano. Dunque quale versione si deve scrivere nella scrittura italiana verramente?


----------



## tyhryk

E come si puo tradurre la lettera cirillica* х* e la lettera* ж* in italiano?
p. s. queste lettere spesso sono nei nomi geografici in ucraino.

Per esempio, Zhytomyr si scrive in inglese. (zh=ж) Com'è in italiano?


----------



## tyhryk

infinite sadness said:


> Per esempio, rimanendo in Ucraina, la città di Kiev viene traslitterata dal sito italiano di Wiki in *Kyiv*, però è conosciuta come *Kiev.*


Perche la lingua ucraina è la lingua statale d'Ucraina ed il nome della capitale ucraina si scrive *Київ* cioè scriviamo *Kyiv* in inglese. La versione della parola Kiev è creata nell'USSR quando la lingua principale era la russa ed anche la scrittura della capitale ucraina è Киев in russo (perch'è la pronuncia Kiev).


----------



## tyhryk

catrafuse said:


> si dovrebbe traslitterare _Brûhoviči_
> oppure _Brjuchoviči_, queste però sono traslitterazioni internazionali non strettamente italiane.


Mi scusate, non so esattamente e perche domanderò. 
Ci sono _*č* e *û*_ nella scrittura italiana_? _


----------



## francisgranada

tyhryk said:


> Mi scusate, non so esattamente e perche domanderò.
> Ci sono _*č* e *û*_ nella scrittura italiana_? _



Queste lettere non fanno parte dell'alfabeto italiano.  Si usano piuttosto nei testi lingustici o scientifici per motivi di traslitterazione, come ha spiegato Catrafuse. 

Ho una domanda a _tyhryk_: Dove, oppure in quale tipo di testo italiano vuoi usare i toponimi ucraini?


----------



## Montesacro

tyhryk said:


> Cioè alcuni nomi delle città hanno le versioni italiane ed altri non hanno? Se si puo definire quando si deve scrivere il toponimo italianizzato oppure lasciare la versione inglese?


 
Lascia perdere l'inglese che non c'entra niente.

Hai guardato questo?  Ti consiglio di regolarti di conseguenza.



tyhryk said:


> Per esempio, Zhytomyr si scrive in inglese. (zh=ж) Com'è in italiano?


 
Sicuramente l'inglese medio non ha la minima idea che il digramma _zh_, usato per traslitterare la lettera cirillica ж, si pronuncia come la _s_ in _vision_.

Si tratta comunque di un tipo di traslitterazione internazionale, non specificatamente inglese.



tyhryk said:


> Perche la lingua ucraina è la lingua statale d'Ucraina ed il nome della capitale ucraina si scrive *Київ* cioè scriviamo *Kyiv* in inglese. La versione della parola Kiev è creata nell'USSR quando la lingua principale era la russa ed anche la scrittura della capitale ucraina è Киев in russo (perch'è la pronuncia Kiev).


 
Nel caso della capitale dell'Ucraina, usa senz'altro la forma Kiev, che è ben attestata.


----------



## Einstein

Non esiste unanimità su come trascrivere i nomi dal cirillico. In Italia leggendo libri di autori russi ho visto tre sistemi diversi:
1) si segue la fonetica italiana secondo criteri spesso arbitrari;
2) si segue il sistema serbo-croato; essendo una lingua unica, basta vedere come i croati rappresentano con l'alfabeto latino quello che i serbi scrivono con quello cirillico;
3) nel caso di libri già tradotti in altre lingue si riportano tali e quali le ortografie scelte dai traduttori inglesi (_aggiunta_: adatte solo ad un pubblico anglofono).

Di conseguenza il povero lettore non ha la minima idea su come pronunciare i nomi.

Wikipedia ci informa che il nome dello scrittore italiano *Giorgio Scerbanenco*, di origini ucraine, sarebbe lo _pseudonimo_ (!) di Vladimir *Giorgio* Šerbanenko. Non si capisce perché debba essere considerata pseudonimo quella che è semplicemente la rappresentazione italiana di Šerbanenko (già trascritto in croato!).
Invece il nome del calciatore Shevchenko, che dovrebbe avere un'ortografia analoga, è rappresentato con la fonetica inglese (in italiano sarebbe Scevcenco, in croato Ševčenko).

Io comunque sono a favore del sistema serbo-croato, che per lo meno è poco ambiguo. Non so però se ho risposto su come rappresentare la "y"!

Una battuta: la parola inglese "sympathy" è spesso "trascritta" in italiano come "simpaty".


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> ... Si tratta comunque di un tipo di traslitterazione internazionale, non specificatamente inglese...



Un po' sì... Si chiama "traslitterazione anglosassone".


----------



## Montesacro

Einstein said:


> (...) si segue il sistema serbo-croato; essendo una lingua unica, basta vedere come i croati rappresentano con l'alfabeto latino quello che i serbi scrivono con quello cirillico
> (...)
> Io comunque sono a favore del sistema serbo-croato, che per lo meno è poco ambiguo. Non so però se ho risposto su come rappresentare la "y"!


 
Sono d'accordo.
Del resto c'è una perfetta corrispondenza (lettera per lettera) tra l'alfabeto cirillico usato dai serbi e l'alfabeto latino usato dai croati (be', per la verità anche dai serbi).
Il "problema" è che l'alfabeto cirillico serbo è un po' diverso da quello in uso per altre lingue slave: per esempio mancano alcune lettere come *ю* e *я.*



francisgranada said:


> Un po' sì... Si chiama "traslitterazione anglosassone".


 
Ok


----------



## inbetweenwords

Montesacro said:


> Il "problema" è che l'alfabeto cirillico serbo è un po' diverso da quello in uso per altre lingue slave: per esempio mancano alcune lettere come *ю* e *я.*



Mancano queste due lettere ma non i relativi suoni: ad esempio *ю *in serbo si scrive *Ју* e in croato *Ju* mentre *я *è* Ja* in entrambe le lingue. Solo che in russo *ю* e *я *sono grafemi singoli mentre in serbo e croato sono due lettere combinate.


----------



## francisgranada

Dopo aver letto le vostre opinioni, personalmente consiglierei a _Tyhryk_ la traslitterazione indicata da Montesacro (questo), per quanto si tratti di un testo linguistico, scientifico o simile. 

Altrimenti non mi complicherei la vita e continuerei usare la trascrizione "anglosassone" tipo _Brukhovychi_, perché in qualche modo è "conosciuta" (tra virgolette) internazionalmente. Infine, questo non è solamente il caso del cirillico nel testo italiano. Anche altri nomi/toponimi  stranieri appaiono spesso trascritte così in varie lingue, compreso l'italiano come già detto dagli altri (p.e. Yemen, Baghdad, Shanghai, Tokyo...)  

Usare il sistema serbo-croato, benché sia un'idea simpatica, ci porterebbe a dubbi ed a sperimentazioni arbitrarie, visto le differenze tra l'alfabeto serbo e quello ucraino:

solo nell'ucraino:  Ґ І Ї Й Ю Я Ь
solo nel serbo:    Љ Њ Џ Ђ Ћ Ј

(In più, la _И _serba non corrisponde foneticamente alla _И _ucraina, cioè ci sarebbero problemi anche con la "famosa" *Y* di cui si parla nella domanda)


----------



## tyhryk

francisgranada said:


> Ho una domanda a _tyhryk_: Dove, oppure in quale tipo di testo italiano vuoi usare i toponimi ucraini?


Li uso nei tipi differenti dei testi: un po' storici, un po' geografici ed un po' turistici. Certo, ci sono i testi sull'Ucraina. 


Montesacro said:


> Hai guardato questo?  Ti consiglio di regolarti di conseguenza.


Nooo, lo non ho guardato prima. Grazie mille per il tuo consiglio. 


francisgranada said:


> Dopo aver letto le vostre opinioni, personalmente consiglierei a _Tyhryk_ la traslitterazione indicata da Montesacro (questo), per quanto si tratti di un testo linguistico, scientifico o simile.


Anchè grazie a te per quel link, lo userò in futuro obbligatoriamente. 
p.s. la parola "tyhryk" significa la piccola tigre, se tradurre dall'ucraino in italiano. 
Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte!!!!


----------



## One1

tyhryk said:


> Cioè il cognome Khmelnytskyy, scritto così in inglese, si puo scrivere stesso in italiano e non cambiare niente?


*S*i può lasciare così, tanto nessuno in *I*talia saprebbe pronunciarlo. 


tyhryk said:


> E come si puo tradurre la lettera cirillica* х* e la lettera* ж* in italiano?
> p. s. queste lettere spesso sono nei nomi geografici in ucraino.
> Per esempio, Zhytomyr si scrive in inglese. (zh=ж) Com'è in italiano?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Žytomyr


----------



## tyhryk

One1 said:


> si può lasciare così, tanto nessuno in italia saprebbe pronunciarlo.


 ..................
Va bene, allora come si deve scrivere Khmelnytskyy (Хмельницький) in italiano? Dimmi lettera per lettera, per favore.


----------



## One1

tyhryk said:


> ..................
> Va bene, allora come si deve scrivere Khmelnytskyy (Хмельницький) in italiano? Dimmi lettera per lettera, per favore.



Se abbiamo imparato Shevchenko, nato a Dvrkivshchyna, impareremo anche Khmelnitsky  

http://www.ukraina.it/?p=31&a=7&t=Khmelnitsky


----------



## tyhryk

One1 said:


> Se abbiamo imparato Shevchenko, nato a Dvrkivshchyna, impareremo anche Khmelnitsky


Forse è necessario di scrivere Scevcenco, nato a Dvirchivscéna, seguito alle regole dell'alfabeto italiano e della vostra pronuncia? 

p.s. La parola "Kmelnitsky" è scritta sbagliata in questo caso, perchè tradurre Хмельніцьки, ma bisogna scrivere Хмельницький!


----------



## One1

tyhryk said:


> Forse è necessario di scrivere Scevcenco, nato a Dvirchivscéna, seguito alle regole dell'alfabeto italiano e della vostra pronuncia?
> 
> p.s. La parola "Kmelnitsky" è scritta sbagliata in questo caso, perchè tradurre Хмельніцьки, ma bisogna scrivere Хмельницький!



Noi non abbiamo rispetto per la nostra pronuncia, quindi puoi metterci qualche "h" o qualche "y" in più, così sembra più straniera come parola e fa più fico  (mitico Sheva!). L'italiano medio pronuncia male qualsiasi lingua, anche l'italiano stesso.

ps: l'ho presa da ucraina.it, non c'entro niente io


----------



## Montesacro

tyhryk said:


> Nooo, lo non ho guardato prima. Grazie mille per il tuo consiglio.



Prego 



tyhryk said:


> ..................
> Va bene, allora come si deve scrivere Khmelnytskyy (Хмельницький) in italiano? Dimmi lettera per lettera, per favore.



Chmelnyckyj, secondo la traslitterazione scientifica.


----------



## tyhryk

Montesacro said:


> Chmelnyckyj, secondo la traslitterazione scientifica.


Allora scriverò così.  Ancora grazie e buona domenica!


----------

